# My hedgehog gets mad when I don't play with him?



## khallesihedgie (Jun 13, 2014)

I try to play with my hedgehog every night but once in a while it just doesn't happen and I'll miss a night. Every time I don't play with him, I've noticed that he decides he doesn't want to poop in his litter box that night and also that he doesn't want to wheel. Perhaps these are coincidences but he typically always poops in his litter box and wheels besides the nights he isn't played with. Do you think he may be annoyed at me when this happens lol?


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

I would sort of doubt that. Hedgehogs don't really crave human interaction at all. If I miss a night of play, both my girls are like "Yes! Yay! We get to escape this lady trying to pet us!". I can only imagine that maybe the change in the schedule throws him off.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mine can get a little extra grumpy if I miss a night. I understand. Like Teddi said they normally don't necessarily crave attention in general but 2-3 of mine sure notice when all they get is fed and no cuddles. Gabriel especially.


----------

